# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  ابداع بالالوان والتفصيل ))((فساتين سهره

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

















*

----------


## N_tarawneh

بصراحة يا باريسيا الفساتين مش كثير ...

الألوان طاغيه ومتداخله في بعض بطريقة معجوقة ((شراتيح)) وكانهم شراشف ... :SnipeR (10):   :SnipeR (10):   :SnipeR (10):

----------


## باريسيا

> بصراحة يا باريسيا الفساتين مش كثير ...
> 
> الألوان طاغيه ومتداخله في بعض بطريقة معجوقة ((شراتيح)) وكانهم شراشف ...


*منورني اخي نادر اختلفت الاذواق وختلفت الاراء*

----------


## ayman

ثاني فستان هو انسب اشي وشافو متانسق اكتر من الباقي ومافيو الوان كثير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الفستان السادس والفستان السابع احلى اشي

مشكورة اخت باريسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> ثاني فستان هو انسب اشي وشافو متانسق اكتر من الباقي ومافيو الوان كثير


*بالعكس كل الاوان فيها 

يسلمو ايووون على هل الطله*

----------


## باريسيا

> الفستان السادس والفستان السابع احلى اشي
> 
> مشكورة اخت باريسيا


*اهلا وسهلا لودي 

منورني مرسي على هل الطله*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *اهلا وسهلا لودي 
> 
> منورني مرسي على هل الطله*


مين لودي 

شو لقب الي

----------


## ashrafwater

والله انا بلاحظ انك مركزه كثير علي الفساتين والموضة . يعني بس اهتمامك بالازياء والمظاهر الخارجية. مع ان المطلوب ان تتحفينا يمواضيعك الجميلة دون التركيز علي ذلك . هذا من وجهة نظري والباقي عندك. ارجو ان لاتتضايقي من كلامي هذا فقط من اجل النصيحة

----------


## N_tarawneh

> والله انا بلاحظ انك مركزه كثير علي الفساتين والموضة . يعني بس اهتمامك بالازياء والمظاهر الخارجية. مع ان المطلوب ان تتحفينا يمواضيعك الجميلة دون التركيز علي ذلك . هذا من وجهة نظري والباقي عندك. ارجو ان لاتتضايقي من كلامي هذا فقط من اجل النصيحة


جيرة الله عليكوا / ما حدا يزعل باريسيا / بصراحة انا امبارح زعلتها من خلال نقدي ، وحسيت بعدين بالذنب ، خاصة وانها أكدت بأنها متخصصة في الموضة والملابس فقط ...

وبناء ً عليه اتركوها براحتها وخليها تملي هالقسم شو ما أجا عبالها / بس لا تزودي العيار علينا شوي يا باريسيا ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> مين لودي 
> 
> *شو لقب الي*


*

كل خالد بينادوه لوي  اعترض انت كمان .؟

حتى لو اعترضت ماراح ارد *

----------


## khaled aljonidee

و الله كلام نواعم من دون باريسيا انا مش عايز ادخله 

بعدين خلوا كل واحد ينام على الجنب الي بريحوا 

مع احترامي الى الشباب

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كل خالد بينادوه لوي  اعترض انت كمان .؟
> 
> حتى لو اعترضت ماراح ارد  [/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER][/B]


انا ما بعترض انتٍ بتموني و شباب المنتدى بس لو سمحتي اكتبيه كويس 

لأني شايفه ومو مصدق

----------


## ashrafwater

احنا مش زعلانين منك بس قصدي انك كثير  مركزه علي الفساتين والازياء يعني خففي علينا اشوي

----------


## باريسيا

> والله انا بلاحظ انك مركزه كثير علي الفساتين والموضة . يعني بس اهتمامك بالازياء والمظاهر الخارجية. مع ان المطلوب ان تتحفينا يمواضيعك الجميلة دون التركيز علي ذلك . هذا من وجهة نظري والباقي عندك. ارجو ان لاتتضايقي من كلامي هذا فقط من اجل النصيحة


*انا اهتمامي قسم نواعم 
انا لاالي بالتياب والتجميل والمراءه بحد ذاتها

امممم انا بحاول اجذب الانظار لقسم نواعم من طريق الصبايا وبعدها بنوع بالمواضيع بس هدفي الجذب مشان يتقبلوا مني اي موضوع اخر فاهمين عليا.؟

بس استنوا عليا وبتشوفوا الي ماشفتوه وراح تكون هل القسم من اختصاصي وبقية الاقسام

للاسف هلاء المظهر الخاري من اهتمام الناس لهيك ببداء من الخارج لافوة للداخل 

انا مابزعل *

----------


## باريسيا

> جيرة الله عليكوا / ما حدا يزعل باريسيا / بصراحة انا امبارح زعلتها من خلال نقدي ، وحسيت بعدين بالذنب ، خاصة وانها أكدت بأنها متخصصة في الموضة والملابس فقط ...
> 
> وبناء ً عليه اتركوها براحتها وخليها تملي هالقسم شو ما أجا عبالها / بس لا تزودي العيار علينا شوي يا باريسيا ...


*
 شو قصدك ؟

 بزمتك ماحسيت حالك علي قاسي وجعتلي قلبي *

----------


## ashrafwater

علي كل حال احنا ما قصدنا شيء الله يوفقك ويسعدك والي الامام يا بارسيا

----------


## باريسيا

> و الله كلام نواعم من دون باريسيا انا مش عايز ادخله 
> 
> بعدين خلوا كل واحد ينام على الجنب الي بريحوا 
> 
> مع احترامي الى الشباب


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:

----------


## باريسيا

> انا ما بعترض انتٍ بتموني و شباب المنتدى بس لو سمحتي اكتبيه كويس 
> 
> لأني شايفه ومو مصدق


 :Bl (3):

----------


## باريسيا

> احنا مش زعلانين منك بس قصدي انك كثير  مركزه علي الفساتين والازياء يعني خففي علينا اشوي


*من اعيوني احكوالي شو اعمل وانا بعمل وقدم بلي الله يقدرني عليه وبلي بعرفه*

----------


## باريسيا

> علي كل حال احنا ما قصدنا شيء الله يوفقك ويسعدك والي الامام يا بارسيا


*
شكرا" الك*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *من اعيوني احكوالي شو اعمل وانا بعمل وقدم بلي الله يقدرني عليه وبلي بعرفه*


لا تفكريني زعلان اخت باريسيا بس انا بدي اياك تكتبي اللقب مرة تانية مش اكثر 

يعني هو لودي وله لوي

----------


## باريسيا

> لا تفكريني زعلان اخت باريسيا بس انا بدي اياك تكتبي اللقب مرة تانية مش اكثر 
> 
> يعني هو لودي وله لوي


*لودي*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *لودي*


وشو معناه يا شحرورة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

انحولت  .... :Bl (35):

----------


## ashrafwater

صحيح اهنيكي علي اشرافك علي منتدي النواعم والله ما عندي علم الا اليوم لاني مشغول بالامتحانات وخاصة  تخصص الهندسة المدنية بحاجة الي الي الجد والاجتهاد فعذرا تهانييييييينا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انحولت  ....


من اش انحولت اح معاذ 

شو خالع طاحونتك و كمان احول

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> من اش انحولت اح معاذ 
> 
> شو خالع طاحونتك و كمان احول


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> وشو معناه يا شحرورة


*دلع اسمك*

----------


## باريسيا

> صحيح اهنيكي علي اشرافك علي منتدي النواعم والله ما عندي علم الا اليوم لاني مشغول بالامتحانات وخاصة  تخصص الهندسة المدنية بحاجة الي الي الجد والاجتهاد فعذرا تهانييييييينا



*طلبت الغائه ^_^ مابستحقه بالبدايه وافقت بس امبارح اتاكدة اني مابستحقه لاني ماقدمت على المزبوط لهيك بعدين لما بستحقه ابقى هنيني اول واحد*

----------


## العالي عالي

> ثاني فستان هو انسب اشي وشافو متانسق اكتر من الباقي ومافيو الوان كثير


هو انت دايمن بختار تاني اشي ان كانت صورة ولا تصميم ولا سؤال 

شو يعني كل اشي بكون بالمرتبة التانية بكون حلو بنظرك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## ayman

> هو انت دايمن بختار تاني اشي ان كانت صورة ولا تصميم ولا سؤال 
> 
> شو يعني كل اشي بكون بالمرتبة التانية بكون حلو بنظرك


لا عمب بعدين اعطيني دليل على كلامك ياروحي ولا مش عارف شو بدك تكتب بتخبص اي اشي  :SnipeR (30):

----------

